

Ask HN: Bridge Story/Metaphor - mathgladiator

I remember seeing a link here regarding a startup&#x2F;engineering parable comparing two engineers. One engineer built a bridge out of rope that was used and was added on while another built the perfect bridge which no one used (and then had to be torn down).<p>Can anyone share a link? It&#x27;s killing me to not find this via google as all the words are fairly common.
======
allwein
[http://hintjens.com/blog:16](http://hintjens.com/blog:16)

